# Know it all to be x-wife



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

My x-wife to be has become an arrogant know it all. Our agreement stipulates that if a piece of property were to sell, then alimony increases. She pays me alimony because of the way I let her engineer out marriage. (I know, I was stupid and hindsight is 20/20) Anyway, I pointed out that since the property was sold she owed me more alimony. 

Her response was her new found arrogance saying no, nothing was owed. I consulted council, and he said oh yes, I am right and it is owed. Now council will get a cut, but my general queston is why are women in their late 40's thinking they are so damned smart? She works for a law firm but is not a lawyer. Everytime she pulls a stunt like this, she has lost. I am a far cry from a lawyer, but I am by no means the blue collar idiot she makes me out to be. (I traded the white collar in many years ago) I double majored in college, but she seems to think she is an expert in everything now. I know for a fact I have had more law classes than she ever did.

Ironically, everything she has done lately has cost her...literally cost her. She tries to screw with me and I have won everytime. I don't say this braggingly, but I just cannot understand what she seeks to accomplish anymore. I, as a rule only fight when I know I can win. I truely cannot fathom someone who picks a fight when the odds are in my favor legally. Anyway, this is venting, but also wondering if others went through this kinda crap with their ex to be.

Thanks


----------



## LearningLifeQDay (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello. Look at the frustration you have in just three paragraphs..."I, as a rule only fight when I know I can win." In her loss she has won...She starts a fight and has gained more power over you. Could that be the case? Sometimes it's best to just cut the ties completely and wash your hands. It's best for you, but it's also best for her.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well time to file another motion and win again!


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

My XW took a "burn it down" mentality during our divorce, she would waste money running things thru her lawyers, who ran it past my lawyers, etc. Making some simple request into a multi-hundred dollar lawyer bill for each of us.

I mentioned it to her a few times, but she didn't stop - I think she was just trying to irritate me, as I was a "saver" while she would spend any money she came in close contact with. The thing is, I was the sole source of money, and so would "heal" from these things quickly, while she was spending money she didn't even have her hands on yet.

It struck me as rather odd too.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

My ex is the same, so many men do it too.

It's irritating and weird and harms them.


----------



## c2500 (Aug 17, 2011)

LLQDay...you may be right. I am just tired of her. The path of destruction she has created is large. I am one who likes to get even.....but I am now tired from the fighting. turned it over to council and he is working on it....and ultimately she will pay the bill. It just amazes me that her arrogance has led to becoming an expert in everything.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Age-old contest between emotion and rationality. This is why engaging in an argument with a woman is pointless and drives men to early insanity. Screwing you over is completely irrational from a financial standpoint but it feeds her emotional need to feel powerful or vengeful. Lawyers get paid well for a reason. If everyone played using logic, they would seldom need advocates.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's not just women. My ex is the same way. Some think if they want something to be true then it is true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

